
Show HN: Chad Free Zone – Automatically swipe left on forbidden names - adnanaga
https://www.chadfreezone.com
======
SftwreEngnr
This is probably the most intelligent piece of software ever written. We've
reached the pinnacle of development. Shut your computers down, everyone.

